# Invest in a trailer for your snowmobile!!!



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

So today I was driving down University here in Fargo, and some dipwad in a Dodge Dakota tries to cut in front of me to get on to the road. He lost control on the ice, and his ginormous snowmobile came crashing out of the _back_ of his pickup, and right in front of my car on the road. (He didn't have a single strap holding it down.) Needless to say, that snowmobile won't be up and running for awhile. I don't know if it was the hitting the ground part or me hitting it, but part of the shell got ripped off, windshield cracked, and there was plastic everywhere.

Grand Am-1 / Snowmobile-0


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

That's funny. I guess you could call that karma coming immediately full circle. Take it easy on the naughty words though, please, thanks.

RC


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Yup. Pretty much. Sorry for the crude language, my bad. I'm used to typing on xanga. Not like that's an excuse, but people on there are more my age and don't care. I got done talking to the guy, because he asked me if I was okay and whatnot, then I continued driving. When I was on the interstate, the semi in front of me was throwing up mud and sand onto my windshied, and when I went to turn my wiper fluid on, I was completly out, it was bone dry...so I drove the next couple of miles to my exit then all the way to the hockey rink, looking out the bottom corner of my windshield. The wipers without the fluid smeared the mud everywhere! So pretty much not planning on driving anywhere else today with my bad luck. But if I had no bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Just my luck...:eyeroll:

Last night driving down 13th Ave. about to turn onto 10th St., I was in the inside turn lane and a truck was in front of me in the outside turn lane with a snowmobile sitting on his tailgate. It made me think back to when I hit that snowmobile on University, then all of the sudden, he decides to turn left into his driveway, didn't see my car, and the front end of my car went under his snowmobile! My car didn't fare as well this time as it did last time, not too bad though. I have a crease going through the middle of my hood now, just before I was going to trade it! The two guys in the truck were handsome little fellas and they tried sweet talking me, then tried to convince me I could just buff it out! It's scratched through the metal! Hopefully the cell number he gave me was really his, not just some phony, but if all else fails-I know where he lives...:******:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow you had some bad luck! Stay away from snowmobiles I guess.

In a related topic, this talk of snowmobile accidents reminds me of my high school science teacher. Every winter he would have permanent marker tally marks written right on the wall of his classroom. He kept track of the "suckers" who died while snowmobiling. Whenever somebody would die on one the next day he would come into class laughing and put a hash mark on the wall. God did we ever laugh. You could compare data from year to year!


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Can you please tell me what whas so funny about somebody dying! :eyeroll:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

murdock settle down and ask your question in a different manor..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It wasn't the fact that somebody died that was funny. It was the fact that somebody got so excited about the fact that somebody died. He had a great hate for snowmobilers. I supposed it is very twisted but you had the know the guy I guess.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

A guy at my old high school, Fargo North, died in a snowmobiling accident. Yes, I felt deep sympathy for his family, but it was a dumb move on his part to be riding on the Red River. He fell through the ice, and never came out until a few days later with the assistance of the divers.

Funny old story about my dad: When he was in junior high, he was always talking about how bad he wanted a snowmobile. Then one day while he was out riding with a friend, the snowmobile died and they had to drag it all the way home. After that, my dad never wanted anything to do with a snowmobile again!


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

I just can't figure out why people hate snowmobile's?We live in ND were there is more months of cold and snow then summer.I love just getting out on my sled,it sure beat's sitting at home or at the bar,mall or just watching TV,dvd.You just don't know what our are missing-IMO-


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

sure got a lot of use out of it this year didnt you...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Murdock

I think many people who would like snowmobiles don't like many of the people that drive them. I keep and open mind and realize that there are many courteous drivers out there, but some very bad ones also. I have replaced some small trees in my yard four times. If I put up a steel post and they hit it I am in trouble, if I don't I replace trees again. I would guess I average a couple trees a winter.

Last year my cable broke underground. Until spring they just run the wire across my lawn. Two snowmobiles caught it on the front of their ski. It pulled the connection out of my wall and ripped of two stripes of newly applied steel siding. I started walking out to where they were unwrapping the cable, and they jumped on their machines and took off dragging wire and causing further damage.

Last year they were braking branches off a tree to make a path through my yard.

I think they would be enjoyable myself, but I sure wish many people would be more responsible.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What a bunch of dicks Plainsman. Bury some concrete blocks under the snow and pour some water in the spaces in them to freeze them down. That's what I did when someone drove their pickup down the alley and drove through yards. It didn't happen again.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Sota!What;s up your behind :evil:


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Whats with being so hard on murdock, he simply said he didn't find it funny to laugh at people who died in snowmobiling accidents, I have to agree, I don't find it funny either. Sotaman why in one post you can get after him for his tone and then your next post you throw a sarcastic remark at him about the amount of snow this year, practice what you preach. Maybe if you hate snowmobiling that much you should start an anti-snowmobile thread.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I just about hit a snowmobiler on the interstate just south of Hillsboro about two weeks ago. I don't mind snowmobiles, I just hate the stupid people who think it's cool to ride on the river or cross the interstate with 20 feet of room between their snowmobile and my vehicle. And I also don't like people with snowmobiles falling out of the back of their trucks onto the front of my car, or people who cut me off with one sticking out of the back of their truck.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

hittemup said:


> Whats with being so hard on murdock, he simply said he didn't find it funny to laugh at people who died in snowmobiling accidents, I have to agree, I don't find it funny either. Sotaman why in one post you can get after him for his tone and then your next post you throw a sarcastic remark at him about the amount of snow this year, practice what you preach. Maybe if you hate snowmobiling that much you should start an anti-snowmobile thread.


Because I would consider him a very good friend.. You know the type that is always giving you a hard time. I don't think anyone dying is funny and I agree a lot with what he has to say.. But if I can throw just one percent of crap his way that I tend to get from him then thats what I will do.. So know you know the rest of the story Good Day.

after looking back at this thread it was not the right place I apologize.. Murdock and others will you forgive me..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's another good snowmobile story:

When I was 10 years old my grandpa (who is no longer alive and had basically no sympathy for anyone) and I were driving in his car near Carrington on highway 200. A guy on a snowmobile was driving in the ditch and going rather fast and hit an approach. He jumped/crashed his snowmobile, fell off, and rolled alongside the machine. I look at my grandpa and he is just clutching the steering wheel and he goes "That A$$hole"! and kept driving down the highway. I was like "Oh my god" and looking through the back window at this guy laying in the ditch. Never did find out what happened to him. Must not have been too serious.


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for explaining what was going on Sota, I didn't really know you and Murdock were friends, I appreciate your explanation and mean no bad feelings. :beer:

I think ranger has a good arguement for disliking snowmobiles with her recent encounters with em.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

no problem where is kramer at in ND anyway??


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

About twenty miles from Bottineau, and 3 miles from the J Clark Salyer WIldlife refuge headquarters. Not a bad place to live if you like to hunt. I actually live in Fargo right now and go to college.


----------

